# Power Hacksaw For a Lathe



## 8ntsane (May 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkkMpSns8gE

Powered by his lathe.


----------



## Richard King (May 19, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkkMpSns8gE
> 
> Powered by his lathe.




That is cool...

..It might be smart to make a chip catch to keep the chips off the ways.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkkMpSns8gE
> 
> Powered by his lathe.



What a cool idea!  I agree with Richard on chip collection, but that is easily remedied.   He might already deal with it, but wanted to make a pretty and demonstrative video 




Bernie


----------



## Old Iron (May 19, 2013)

Good idea if you don't have a power hacksaw.

Paul


----------



## gheumann (May 20, 2013)

That thing looks nicely made. But I'm not sure I see the point. For cutting through 2" steel that thing is going to take forever. For cutting through stock the size in the video, I could do it a lot faster with a carbide insert cutoff tool and the work chucked in the lathe. 

It does need a way to lift the blade on the backstroke - that's dulling the blade like crazy. 

When I need to cut stock that is too big to easily part on the lathe I use my el-cheapo Harbor Freight cut off saw- it has been serving me well for a couple years now. 

/Greg
http://www.blowsmeaway.com


----------



## samthedog (May 20, 2013)

At around 2000 USD for my lathe's spindle bearings, I would just find a cheap motor and connect it to the saw. It's nicely made but I think the money saved will cost him in wear and tear on his lathe.

Paul.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 20, 2013)

gheumann said:


> When I need to cut stock that is too big to easily part on the lathe I use my el-cheapo Harbor Freight cut off saw- it has been serving me well for a couple years now.
> 
> /Greg
> http://www.blowsmeaway.com



What one do you have?


----------



## Exile (May 20, 2013)

that looks really cool and i commend him for his efforts but personally i couldnt be chewed with setting it up just to hack a bit off the end of something.  A dedicated saw is the way to go for me.

it does look beautiful mind you.  good job


----------



## 8ntsane (May 20, 2013)

The saw may not be ideal in every sense. For those of us that have a bandsaw, find these power hacksaws painfully slow. However, if a guy didn't have a bandsaw, and was cutting stock by hand this little rig could look pretty attractive. Im sure it would largely depend on ones collection of materials in the scrap bin.

I agree with the thought of just parting the material off, providing the lathe is capable of the task, but then again, not all materials in need of cutting will be round. So parting off wont work in every case. Richard is right, that could use a chip pan of some sort. 

I would think if a guy had only limited space available in his work shop, a setup such as this would prove to be handy, though slower, would still get er done.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 20, 2013)

samthedog said:


> At around 2000 USD for my lathe's spindle bearings, I would just find a cheap motor and connect it to the saw. It's nicely made but I think the money saved will cost him in wear and tear on his lathe.
> 
> Paul.



I love what he did, but agree with Paul.  

So he really could just take his cool mechanism off and put a motor pulley where the chuck is!  Ha hah


Bernie


----------



## Coralhound (May 27, 2013)

gheumann said:


> That thing looks nicely made.
> 
> It does need a way to lift the blade on the backstroke - that's dulling the blade like crazy.
> 
> ...



I have to agree on BOTH Counts!


----------

